# Deep Sedation in ED-Is there anybody



## jrosenow (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there anybody that is billing Deep Sedation for their ED physicians.  The physicians at our facility are certified to perform deep sedation.  They are using drugs such as, propofol, ketamine and etomidate.  Any information that anyone has on this subject would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## dscham (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi.  Can you tell me what procedure you are trying to bill it with?   I code for a hospital and the new guidelines that we received was that we are no longer to bill for it if the patient is only under sedation 16mins or less.  Also be sure to check the codes listed in Appendix G in your CPT book.  If the code is listed there then the sedation is included in it.  Hope this helps some.  Pls let me know the procedure or if you have any other additional questions.


----------



## jrosenow (Aug 27, 2012)

*Deep Sedation*

We are looking for some general guidance regarding the billing/coding for the professional side.  We can not seem to find any solid guidance related to ED physician billing for deep sedation.


----------

